# Reaver Madness! a commission blog



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys!

I got a commission request from a client to build/paint his Chaos Reaver Titan for an upcoming event in November. A few weeks to at least get it up and playable, hopefully finished (holding breath!).

I want to go "all-out" on this one since it is the biggest model and largest commission I have had to-date (money and size-wise). 

Plans:

Fully articulated power claw
Magnetized weapon
Tzeentch themed paintjob with custom graphics everywhere (blue w/brass trim and flames everywhere)
Custom bits of warpflame emanating from the model
Magnetized shield counters on the back 


Not sure how much will get done by the November deadline but I'm going to hit this one hard. There will be a TON of magnets allowing lots of moving parts and modular breakdown of this gargantuan model.

Wish me luck!

Anyway, on to the PICS!

I started with the interior parts to get them out of the way before tacking the exterior. Most of these parts require glueing in before final assembly as well.

There are three crewmen in the head, two servitors in the main body and one lazy one hanging from the ceiling! I wanted the interior parts to be fairly dark and drab since the exterior will be pretty colorful and have lots of contrast. The only points of color are the cracked view screens and the redline areas of the gauges (LOTS of gauges!!!).

Gun Servitors:




























Crew:







































Cockpit:












First tip: Insert the Princeps in place before glueing on the main display panel. That was fun prying off...


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

everything looks amazing so far, can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

oh i feel a awesome project log a starting!!

looks awesome so far 

but judging from LTP.. expect some serious hours put into this sucka!


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice. Loving the detail in the console and with the servitors


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG another one RUN! 

Lol just kidding but seriously good luck and don't expect to have a social life for the next 2 months.  it's looking good so far. I hope it doesn't give you too much trouble like mine did haha. I must say you are very very brave to magnetise it all and do extra stuff like that. 

I shall keep an eye on this log. If you need any help give my a pm. 

Cheers

LTP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Run for your lives! They're multiplying!

Nah, just kidding. Fantastic paint-job.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see this thing complete.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK so I forgot to update this blog since I started it back up. Totally forgot I had it here! DOH

So here's a pretty good update for you guys and gals! :victory:

It's going well, I am working on the details ATM. Here's some progress shots so far:

Head:











Head uncovered:









Main back armor plate:










and a "Pew, pew ROOOOAR!!!" shot of him leading my Night Lords in conquest across my paint station!










Worked on some more detailing today. mainly the knee areas.

left Knee:










Right Knee:










Also working up something special for the shield generators on the back but not finished with them yet.

A few shots of the Claw (you're _afraid of the Claw!_)

Full fingers









Rockin the Devil Horns










"Hello, Imperial Dogs!"









"Aaaargh he's crushing me before Deathklokk even starts my army!"










Claw needs some work obviously but I couldn't resist some shots.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

it would be cool to see the reaver have the claw positioned into the 'fuck you' postion XD


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Well ,the arm doesn't really go up that high. The elbow joint was impossible to make poseable so it just pivots at the wrist and shoulder.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

wish it was, cuz for a chaos reaver that seems like it would be very good XD


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

wow! amazing work, that back plate armor looks absolutely stunning along with the rest of it


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wait a sec, this was a commission right? How long did you have to complete the project? You started this log in October of 2010 . . . that's a long commission, pushing "Sistine Reaver Titan" territory.

Is there an angry pope waiting for a Chaos reaver titan?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellence work

The integration of a Horror Banner into the knee-guard looks great.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, Melikor40K! I wanted that plate to really pop since it's the biggest most prominent part.

Dave, thanks! its actually one of the special banners they offer separately from Direct Sales. I love Finecast! :victory:

Kreuger, I'd say "Disgruntled". I no longer do this type of thing full-time and he knows I work a lot. He's a local friend so it makes it a bit easier. He mainly wanted it assembled for the event he had in 2010. That was the real crunch. Besides, it's not like you throw out a Reaver Titan on a weekly basis to play! 

Still, I will be very glad to get this off my to-do list. Gives me validation to work on mine! :so_happy:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking awesome man! The eye on the carapace is especially well done.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

I
hate
you
!!!

Amazing work


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Midge, thanks, man. I wanted the eye to look like Sauran's eye from the LotR movies.

Lunawolf, don't hate me, it's taken 25 years to get to this point! Hate those whippersnappers who've been doing this for 6 months and are better!:ireful2: lol


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, you definitely succeeded. I immediately thought of Sauron's eye when I saw it.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Somehow the Chaos Reaver always looks better than the Loyalist variant. Especially the Power Claw.
The blue is very vibrant, the Carapace Eye is impressive and i love the Tzeentch symbol on his knee.
Awesome work so far  

SGMAlice


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent painting DeathKlokk! The eyes look fantastic. I will definitely be following this project log. +rep


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

..............wow. Love the eye too. I want one


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Truly jaw dropping, love the work on the eye in the chaos star.
:shok::shok:


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure epic covers it! Amazing! That eye on the back plate is.. well.. almost real.. hell, I'll call it scary as!

I don't suppose you're going to take up doing tutorials? you have some serious skills I would love to learn!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good!


----------

